# Bolens HT18 Carb



## mrfix71 (May 23, 2017)

Been a month or so that my Bolens HT18 sat idle. Went to start it up and it ran like crap, thinking firing on one cylinder. Before that it ran perfect ever since I bought it a couple years ago. Only got spark on one cylinder so changed out the plugs and brittle wires. Still running off one cylinder and gas is coming out the carb. Thought the float was sticking and checked that a couple times. I drained the gas and replaced with fresh but no change. I removed the carb multiple times and cleaned out the carb, but no change. 

Adjusted the idle and main mix screws but noticed the engine ran even with both screws completely closed. The only thing I noticed visually is the last time I completely disassembled the carb that there is a 3/16" smooth groove worn on one side in the middle of the screw threads. I attached a photo-shopped pic to represent what I am describing. No clue how that could happen and if it could cause the engine to run with the screws closed. Also, how in the world that groove happened and how did it suddenly cause the fuel problem?


----------

